# Bellus



## Baverz (30/8/16)

hwzit guys

Need help 


Ive bought a bellus this past Sunday 
put the in coils comes out to 0.4 - using sub-box mini 50watts
using organic cotton (dis-cam)
juice - Creamy Clouds -3 strawberry gelato (6mg) - i use 3mg didn't see the bottle until i got home

the problem i have flavor is mute, vape production is low,
i just want the flavor to come right nor can i use my subtank cause the glass broke  
on the sub tank the flavor is amazing - is the bellus better???


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

can you send a pic of ur coils and the cotton ?


----------



## Baverz (30/8/16)

will post pics once i get home,


----------



## Baverz (30/8/16)

Here's a pic of the coils


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

coils look good! i would lift it slightly higher above the air holes.

im interested in seeing the wicking. too much wicking can cause it to be muted.


----------



## Baverz (30/8/16)

thanks 

will post a pic of the wicking later this evening


----------



## KlutcH (30/8/16)

I agree with Shaun lift the coils a little more above the air holes, and try get your wick just past the "ridge" in the juice channel. works 100% for mine


----------



## Baverz (30/8/16)

shot thanks, could you post a pic so i have a beta understanding of what it should look like


----------



## skola (30/8/16)

Check this thread @Baverz 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bellus-rba.t16034/page-2
Marzuq's wicking and coil is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (30/8/16)

@Baverz I don't have a pic on hand as I am using my Serpent mini today.

Check this thread out though - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bellus-rba.t16034/

There are some pics and a video posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones (30/8/16)

i have a goliath v2 which has the same build deck.
i get the best airflow and flavour with my coils slightly higher where the top of the coil is inline with the heads of the screws and further towards the posts so the vapour hits as little of the chimney as possible.


----------



## Baverz (30/8/16)

Thanks guys... Lifted the coils higher..

vape production is good, flavor is still a bit mute, also getting a bit of a head rush due to the high nicotine think I'll let the juice steep for a while


----------



## KlutcH (31/8/16)

Maybe your taste buds are broken


----------



## Baverz (31/8/16)

i will try another juice & report back


----------



## Jones (31/8/16)

Baverz said:


> i will try another juice & report back




ALSO TRY A 60/40 JUICE INSTEAD OF 70/30 VG /PG , IT WILL WICK EASIER AND YOU SHOULD GET BETTER FLAVOUR


----------

